# Motion Avatars



## Nabors12 (Sep 24, 2006)

Im kinda new to the hardcore forum scene, this is the first one ive actually joined and wanted to go all out with the sigs and stuff. Just curious how I cna go about creating one of those motion avatars. if anyone could link me some literature or something, that'd be great.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

I don't know much about the animated avatars as I have never had a shot at making one but they are made with Adobe ImageReady, which I have. I should have a try or find out how to make them.


----------

